# Raf Fauld and crater (not down the crater)



## fezzyben (Apr 29, 2008)

Visited here with ashless. it was the site of the largest none nuclear explosion of both world wars.


----------



## mat_100 (Apr 29, 2008)

i was planning on heading down there today, you guys beat me to it!

do you thing it is possible to get into the crater or tunnels?
i would like to try.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 29, 2008)

Ive seen quite a few posts and info on this, but never actually been....yet...

But what is that small concrete structure, with the open top, in the woods, did you go in it?


----------



## Dark Prince (Apr 29, 2008)

I should point out that the crater is in fact a grave, several people were never recovered. Doesn't seem right to go trampling over someones grave.......

DP


----------



## Neosea (Apr 29, 2008)

Dark Prince said:


> I should point out that the crater is in fact a grave, several people were never recovered. Doesn't seem right to go trampling over someones grave.......
> 
> DP



I walk over graves every time I visit a church or a grave yard. It's hard not to. I do not think they feel it.


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 29, 2008)

mat_100 said:


> i was planning on heading down there today, you guys beat me to it!
> 
> do you thing it is possible to get into the crater or tunnels?
> i would like to try.



I know some people may not agree cos of the grave factor but access to the crater as many people have been through the fences in a lot of places



Urban Mole said:


> Ive seen quite a few posts and info on this, but never actually been....yet...
> 
> But what is that small concrete structure, with the open top, in the woods, did you go in it?



It was some sort of small storage bunker. didnt go inside it was only about 2 feet high


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 29, 2008)

wondered what that tower was like close up, crashmatt and me saw it, but didn't go over for a proper look!


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 29, 2008)

lol there was a lot of electric fence near it as ashless almost found out when his tripod made contact


----------



## mat_100 (Apr 30, 2008)

i went up there this evening, got close to a fireworks factory, then a car appeared from no where! so i made a speedy exit. 

if anyone fancies trying it again and exploring further i am 100% game!


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 3, 2008)

Dark Prince said:


> I should point out that the crater is in fact a grave, several people were never recovered. Doesn't seem right to go trampling over someones grave.......
> 
> DP



Much searching took place to recover anything or anyone that was left. Some of the deaths were a good distance from the crater but life has moved on in those areas. The MOD continued using the site for storing high explosives until 1958, some 14 years after the disaster so i'm sure they did all they could to make sure there was no trace of any of the deceased around.

So I dont see a problem with that aspect of visiting the site, I'd be more worried about getting blown up by something that had been left behind!


----------



## Silhouette (May 3, 2008)

Fascinating thread*! The crater is impressive in Flash or Google Earth.....

* ETA - without taking _anything_ away from fezzyben - I note there are some more threads on this too. This is all a new one on me .


----------



## Braveheart1984 (May 3, 2008)

There's plenty of bombs still in there.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 3, 2008)

this aerial shot gives scale to the site, a local woman who has some info on her website, says she and others used to play in the crater as children, no one got blown up! so i guess it's safe to assume, despite the 'cover your ass, so you don't get sued' signage, that there are no bombs still down there.


----------



## fezzyben (May 4, 2008)

A guy i work with was saying how they used to ride their motorbikes in the crater.


----------



## batroy (May 4, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> this aerial shot gives scale to the site, a local woman who has some info on her website, says she and others used to play in the crater as children, no one got blown up! so i guess it's safe to assume, despite the 'cover your ass, so you don't get sued' signage, that there are no bombs still down there.



That's not safe to assume, there are a huge number of bombs still down there that did not go up in the explosion but were buried by it. They are supposed not have detonators fitted so they may not present the same danger as for instance an unexploded bomb dropped by the Luftwaffe which could go off any minute but their presence means that the signs are not just an exercise in butt-covering. Of course it's your explore, but to go in there or encourage others to do so without being aware of the bombs could be seen as foolhardy.

Speaking personally I'm risk-averse and I wouldn't enter Fauld crater even though I'd almost certainly get away with it. I prefer risks I can quantify.

Did Ordnance find his way over here from 28dl? This is the sort of thread that could use his informed input.


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 4, 2008)

I'd like to know where the bit is that the MOD continued to use after the explosion, it must still be under there somewhere and safe too presumably as they worked it for another 14 years!!


----------



## fezzyben (May 4, 2008)

oh its definatly still under there but access was through what is now the cosmic fireworks factory which is a tight ship.
I've even tried calling to arrange a tour but they declined


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 5, 2008)

fezzyben said:


> oh its definatly still under there but access was through what is now the cosmic fireworks factory which is a tight ship.
> I've even tried calling to arrange a tour but they declined



What a shame!!!!


----------



## pdtnc (May 5, 2008)

thats some serious accident!
Interesting history.


----------



## fezzyben (May 5, 2008)

Oh yeah. I will somehow get access at some point even if I sign up for firework packing around november lol


----------

